# Configuracio Postfix y DNS, mis mails llegan a SPAM !

## Diabliyo

Tengo un servidor dedicado con que sostiene dos dominios, con ambos dominios el sistema web envia mails a mis clientes, pero por mas que he configurado el SPF y DKIM, no logro que lleguen al inbox en Gmail, Yahoo y Hotmail.

Entiendo y estoy enterado que para Yahoo es necesario implementar DomainKeys, que es un servicio desarrollado del mismo yahoo para autenticación. En Gmail tengo entendido que requiere de la configuración del SPF y DKIM para que lleguen al inbox. Y finalmente en Hotmail tengo entendido se debe configurar el SPF v2 y esperar a que los servidores te lean para asignarte el "Sender-ID". Si existe alguna confusión de mi parte en lo que les mencione les agardecere enormemente su corrección.

Partiendo de lo que les mencione, cada vez que recibo un mail en mi cuenta de GMAIL me lo manda a SPAM directamente  :Sad: , la única forma que no llegue es poniéndole que "NO ES SPAM", ya después siempre llegan al INBOX, pero esa no es la idea ni la solución óptima sino que lleguen directamente a INBOX sin tener que marcarlo como "NO ES SPAM".

Les dejo los header de un mail de prueba que me envie: http://pastebin.com/5bA4DU5k

```
Delivered-To: siegroup01@gmail.com

Received: by 10.42.171.201 with SMTP id k9cs36718icz;

        Sat, 26 Mar 2011 12:52:35 -0700 (PDT)

Received: by 10.90.250.23 with SMTP id x23mr2327636agh.8.1301169155495;

        Sat, 26 Mar 2011 12:52:35 -0700 (PDT)

Return-Path: <contacto@miservidor.com>

Received: from server.miservidor.com (server.miservidor.com [10.10.10.1])

        by mx.google.com with ESMTPS id g7si6588903ybn.104.2011.03.26.12.52.33

        (version=TLSv1/SSLv3 cipher=OTHER);

        Sat, 26 Mar 2011 12:52:34 -0700 (PDT)

Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of contacto@miservidor.com designates 10.10.10.1 as permitted sender) client-ip=10.10.10.1;

Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of contacto@miservidor.com designates 10.10.10.1 as permitted sender) smtp.mail=contacto@miservidor.com; dkim=pass header.i=@miservidor.com

Received: from server.miservidor.com (server.miservidor.com [127.0.0.1])

   by server.miservidor.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 34B5A5240CE

   for <siegroup01@gmail.com>; Sat, 26 Mar 2011 15:52:33 -0400 (EDT)

X-DKIM: Sendmail DKIM Filter v2.8.3 server.miservidor.com 34B5A5240CE

DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=simple/simple; d=miservidor.com; s=default;

   t=1301169153; bh=BhMb...........................2A9Q=;

   h=Date:Message-Id:To:Subject:MIME-Version:Content-Type:From;

   b=lvx+C.................................................InY=

Received: (from apache@localhost)

   by server.miservidor.com (8.13.8/8.13.8/Submit) id p2QJqWcN006659;

   Sat, 26 Mar 2011 15:52:32 -0400

Date: Sat, 26 Mar 2011 15:52:32 -0400

Message-Id: <201103261952.p2QJqWcN006659@server.miservidor.com>

To: siegroup01@gmail.com

Subject: porbando servidor mail !

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary="93db2a141757fe7520f28bf80d62e42e"

From: contacto@miservidor.com
```

Como observaran existe la anidación del header SPF y DKIM, el SPF aparece como pass y el DKIM tambien aparece bien. Ya verifique las BlackList de spamhaus y otros sitios que buscando en varias empresas de SBL y no aparezco listado, vaya, la IP no es el problema. Y ademas segun los detalles que muestra GMAIL del mail recibido, aparece que es enviado por miservidor.com y firmado por miservidor.com, esto quiere decir que el firmado es correcto, no ?

Les dejo la configuración del DNS: http://pastebin.com/qACfHS1w.

```
$TTL   604800

@   IN SOA   ns1.miservidor.com. contacto.miservidor.com. (

      2011081402   ; serial

      604800      ; refresh

      3600      ; retry

      2419200      ; expire

      3600 )   ; negative cache ttl

;

@   IN NS   ns1

   IN NS   ns2

   IN MX   10 server

   IN A   10.10.10.1

miservidor.com.   IN A   10.10.10.1

ns1   IN A   10.10.10.2

ns2   IN A   10.10.10.3

mail   IN A   10.10.10.1

server   IN A   10.10.10.1

www   IN CNAME miservidor.com.

; SPFv1 y v2 de miservidor.com

miservidor.com.   IN TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:10.10.10.1 a mx ptr mx:miservidor.com ~all"

miservidor.com.   IN TXT   "v=spf2.0/mform,pra a mx ptr ip4:10.10.10.1 mx:server.miservidor.com mx:miservidor.com a:otrodominio.com include:otrodominio.com mx:otrodominio.com ~all"

; SPFv1 y v2 de otrodominio.com

otrodominio.com   IN TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:10.10.10.1 a mx ptr mx:miservidor.com include:otrodominio.com ~all"

otrodominio.com.   IN TXT   "v=spf2.0/mform,pra a mx ptr ip4:10.10.10.1 mx:server.miservidor.com mx:miservidor.com a:otrodominio.com include:otrodominio.com mx:otrodominio.com ~all"

; DKIM y DomainKey de miservidor.com

default._domainkey IN TXT "v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=MIG.................DAQAB" ; ----- DKIM default for miservidor.com

_ssp._domainkey   IN TXT   "t=y; dkim=all"
```

Cual creen que sea el problema porque Gmail me manda a SPAM ?

Saludos !

----------

